# Ushio Ultraline Titan Vs Other MR16's



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I have started using these recently and was looking for feedback on whether or not there is a better bulb available for general applications.

18,000 hour rated life
high lumens
precise and equal
average price


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

No LEDS for the MR16?


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Dnkldorf said:


> No LEDS for the MR16?


...not that I know of that compare to these for light output. From what I can see, LED's start becoming almost comparative at the 35w MR16 level, not the 50w that I've been using. It's also tough to find a consistent LED mr16 in spread/beam, light output and CRI. The last 5 or so kitchens that I have done all got the 4" 50w low voltage treatment for general+task lighting instead of the 5" line voltage 75w BR30's (which are no longer anywhere).

I'm open to suggestions though.


----------



## gmihok (Apr 29, 2013)

*Mr16*

Ushio makes a quality long life lamp, and for the price you can not beat it. If you are looking for energy saving LED Mr16, Philips makes a 10 watt, Cree makes a 9 watt. Sorra makes a 12 watt. All really good quality lamps average lamp life 25,000 hours. Energy star rated for rebates.


----------



## Mark twiggs (Mar 25, 2013)

*Mr16*

I have been using the 18,000 hr MR16 for awhile but in Sacramento area we are having a hard time finding the 18,000. The 4 and 8,000 hr are easy to find, but we replace these way to often as we date the lamp. The cost is about $10.00 for 18k. We have switched to the equiv. of 35w in LED because of the heat output when at sales counters.


----------

